# Sunrise, FL CCO (Sawgrass Mills)



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 23, 2006)

I was visiting my parents this weekend and took the 20 minute drive to Sawgrass Mills Mall to hit Off 5th (Saks outlet) where the CCO is located.
There was not too much MAC goodies, but I did get:

187 brushes (2, one for me, one for a friend for her bday)
Hush CCB
Star Nova lustreglass
Spirited lipglass

That's all!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 23, 2006)

cool! i hate that CCO tho.. they never have anything good... at least u got the 187


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_cool! i hate that CCO tho.. they never have anything good... at least u got the 187 _

 
i know, it's the first time i've ever gotten anything from there, mainly b/c of the 187. otherwise i probably wouldn't have gotten anything. the CCO by me (Ellenton, FL) is much better! they usually have good stuff, but this time they didn't as well. maybe b/c the collections have been selling out. they usually have alot of LE stuff but not so much lately.
oh well. i got another 187 for my collection and one for my friend. she's gonna be so freakin' happy!!!


----------



## polobear45 (Sep 11, 2006)

I just went on SAT ,and what a surprise ....... Nothing good LOL.

A lot of CCBs,Foundation Sticks and only 2 eyeshadows .
Other stuff they had were same stock from last time


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Dec 16, 2006)

has anyone been to this cco recently?


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 20, 2006)

yup.. i was there this saturday.. they didn't have much at all.. just the usual .. they had all the tint toons, some lipglasses, lipsticks, two boring shadows, both shimmersouffles, no brushes, a few perfumes and a few makeup bags from ornamentalism.. borrrriiingggggg.. frickin hate that cco.. it's soooo small and shoved in the back of nowhere!


----------



## SandMantas (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Sawgrass Mills CCO (Sunrise, FL)*

I went last night, as they told me on Saturday that they'd had a recent shipment. Not much new at all from the last time I went, which was about 3 weeks ago. No pigments, some stuff from Lure (eyeshadows, Delphic fluidline, lipglass, lipstick). They had a nice kabuki brush (Mac) for about $31, and I lusted after it but didn't get it. I think one shadestick, shimmersand? Not a whole lot, and I won't be going back anytime soon. 
I'm glad I sated my curiosity though. It would have driven me nuts.


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Apr 6, 2007)

Any updates on this CCO??


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Apr 11, 2007)

I was there 2 weeks ago, and they had some goodies, in my opinion. I got the 06 Holiday Smoked Palette (that I passed on during its promotion) and both Shimmertime and Sunny Daze (i think thats the name) Pigments. It was my first time going back. 

They had a lot of stuff from the Holiday Formal Collection.


----------



## triccc (May 15, 2007)

I was there today! They had alot of stuff today. i picked up a few e/s and prep + prime face. I would have gotten more if I brought more money with meeere money.


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Jul 6, 2007)

has anyone been here recently?


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 9, 2007)

I went a little more than 1 month ago, and they had Shell Pearl beauty powder and Sundressing in Deep Dark...I bought both of those.  They didn't have much in terms of newer items...I'll probably be going in the next few weeks again...


----------



## jenNpaci (Jul 22, 2007)

I was there yesterday!

They had a lot of the try on packs of MAC Face stuff for $27.00
All the basics (green cleaser, fix+, strobe cream, fast response, etc)

Brushs: ONLY the 182 (kabuki $31) and the 192 (black foundation brush/face brush), they also had the 225 brush!

Eyeshadows:
Budding beauty, aquavert, mancatcher and the smoked eyes 06 pallete, like 2 or 3 others.  As for quads they had the Take Wing quad and the Sweetie Cakes quad.

Blush: cream blushes from lure and sweet william and another regular cream blush

Lips: pink cabana, stroke of lust (from Lure), sashimi mimi l/s and chai lipglass as well as well as some chromeglass

Paints: chartru, mauvisim, and several nudeish paints that I dont remember the name

Shadestick dress sets and lustreglass dress sets for $20.00

The black fringe brush set with the mix of eye and face brushes.  LOTS of MAC make up bags

Bronzers and beauty powders.  (eg: star! powder and some pale pinky peach one)

Foundation: some shades of studio fix and some foundation sticks and concealer in the BIG pencil type thing.

NO pigments just some glitter that was aqua (jewelmarine??? i think thats what the thing said)

They had about 3 displays along the wall with stuff, some discontinued and some regular perm items. Not too bad in all.

I walked away with Mancatcher e/s (love this color) and mauvisim paint (LOVEEEE this too, gotta go back and get another)


----------



## Liyah (Sep 2, 2007)

Im in Fl, and was thinking about going there tomorrow, anyone been there recently??


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 4, 2007)

i went there yesterday...it was alright...less things than the ones that i've been too.... some of the things that i found there was...

strobe cream-$22-i got this!!
4 e/s- mancatcher, budding beauty, etc..pink ones..
tons of paints...i got bamboom
1 pigment-Accent Red
and jewelmarine, 
a bunch of l/g, n/l, and fluidlines...
not much.....


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 19, 2007)

SKINCARE:
clear pouches with mini mac wipes, some with strobe cream, or refiner, some with fix+ and makeup remover. about $27ish some a tad less. i was super interested in these packs, because i had never used MAC skincare before and it seemed like a good deal.

fix plus
moisturisers
strobe cream

EYES
take wing quad
novel twist warm palette 
Cosmic and claire de lune e/s 
springtime skipper, french grey, idol eyes, a bunch of purple and pink shadows that didnt tickle my fancy
pigments - pastorale, cornflower?, copperclast, jewelmarine glitter, old gold, mauvement
lots of paints
Fluidlines - nightfish, delphic, haunting(?), a brown one and some others.

FACE
strada blush, style blush, a bunch of blushcremes and blushes
very limited foundations in random colors like nw55 ish
alot of glimmershimmers

LIPS
a bunch of l/e lipsticks, most were chunky glittery and frosty, not appealing
tooooonnnsss of lipglasses
3 lip palettes - viva glam, warm and cool. not sure what collection, but they came in a nice casing with like fishnet pattersn and all of them had a cute black charm off of them
lots of TLCs

im trying to remember what else there was. i definetly was in there a loooong timmeeee


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm down in Miami visiting my parents for a few weeks and I think I'm taking in a hockey game in the second week of January (so, if I'm the only one that follows the Panthers, that means I'll be up at, what is it now, the bank atlantic center? either way, where they play). I was thinking about going up a little early and making a day of it, because it's a good 30-40 minute drive from their house to get to the game. 

So, if I'm going to be up at the Sawgrass, I was just curious, is this like, the world's worst CCO?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 23, 2007)

its very small and its not its own store. its in the off fifth outlet. they had one wall/ 2 shelf units of mac products. i wouldnt say it was the worlds worst cco... but it is small and claustrophobic if theres mroe than one person looking for mac at the same time

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ArsenicKiss* 

 
_I'm down in Miami visiting my parents for a few weeks and I think I'm taking in a hockey game in the second week of January (so, if I'm the only one that follows the Panthers, that means I'll be up at, what is it now, the bank atlantic center? either way, where they play). I was thinking about going up a little early and making a day of it, because it's a good 30-40 minute drive from their house to get to the game. 

So, if I'm going to be up at the Sawgrass, I was just curious, is this like, the world's worst CCO?_


----------



## MAC_Diva (Jan 23, 2008)

What is a CCO? and where exactly is it located in Sawgrass Mall? (Off 5th is that in the new part?) 

How much cheaper is it than the Mac Counter?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_What is a CCO? and where exactly is it located in Sawgrass Mall? (Off 5th is that in the new part?) 

How much cheaper is it than the Mac Counter?_

 
CCO - Cosmetic Company Outlet
Off Saks 5th Ave - name of the store
Roughly 30%


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 24, 2008)

Has anyone been here in awhile? I plan on going this summer when i get my car! I'm so excited.


----------



## jennyjen (Jun 5, 2008)

i really dont like this CCO ,not that much variety .This is the only one ive been to.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Jun 11, 2008)

It had a lot of great stuff the last time i went! 2 whole areas and adajats (excuse my spelling). Is there another one thats better in the same area, hopefully not in miami?


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 25, 2008)

Has anyone been to both this CCO and the Estero, FL one? If so, which would you say is better in terms of variety and quantity? TIA!


----------



## iheartangE (Jun 26, 2008)

I went less than a month ago and bought:

Velvet Moss e/s
Mauvism paint
Honey Moon l/s

...It was my very first CCO trip EVER and I went alone so I was rushing, so I didn't really peruse thoroughly.  I *do* however remember that they had all of the l/s and most of the l/g from Moonbathe, as well as Rose Blanc e/s.  There were so many l/s and l/g (I'd say around 20 of each) that I didn't look at them all because I was nervous (haha I didn't know what I was allowed to do in there!).

They also had Tendertones, Fluidlines, and 5-10 other paints than Mauvism...a lot of the Holiday 2007 lip palettes and some of the eye palettes too.  There was a brush set that I didn't recognize so it wasn't from the most recent Holiday sets...and I know they had a lot of the skincare items as well, like Oil Control Lotion and Fix + in the old packaging and Charged Water.

I really hope that helps-I feel stupid now that I rushed through and didn't look at much and only bought three things!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Has anyone been to both this CCO and the Estero, FL one? If so, which would you say is better in terms of variety and quantity? TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have been to both and Estero is better....I think this CCO is the worst ever lol the Estero one is its own store so Its not shoved into some awkward corner like this one is....they have a lot more stuff at Miramar Outlet and they get new stuff every few weeks.


----------



## TRASHdecor (Jul 12, 2008)

I went today and my amazing boyfriend for our 6 months got me royal assets palette (cool) and the green gel cleanser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its really not as bad as everyone says it is. 
From what i remember they had:
Many brush sets and brushes including the 187.
Tons of lip stuff..lipsticks, lipglass..etc.
Foundation..
Holiday palettes. (brush, lip, and eyeshadow)
Whole bunch of skin care stuff...including ( fix+, and makeup removers..etc)
Like every effin paint everr
Not so good in relation to eyeshadows and pigments and paintpots...
Like 2 paintpots, 3 eyeshadows, and around 10 pigs.
But i was not disappointed at alll, not as bad as i thought. it was my first CCO visit though so i dont have much to compare to.
But its def. worth checking out.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 26, 2008)

I used to live 10 minutes away from the CCO @ Sawgrass and only went once and never returned.  It is just scrunched in a corner and everything just seemed unorganized to me.  That was the only CCO I had ever been to until I was up in Orlando during Easter and got to see what a real CCO is like!  I was in heaven.  
So, where the heck is Estero?  I have lived in Florida all my life and never heard of such a place.  I live in West Palm Beach now.  Is it anywhere near here?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_I used to live 10 minutes away from the CCO @ Sawgrass and only went once and never returned. It is just scrunched in a corner and everything just seemed unorganized to me. That was the only CCO I had ever been to until I was up in Orlando during Easter and got to see what a real CCO is like! I was in heaven. 
So, where the heck is Estero? I have lived in Florida all my life and never heard of such a place. I live in West Palm Beach now. Is it anywhere near here?

Thanks in advance._

 


i'm in wpb too i have been here about 6 yrs now. 
the only cco i have gone to is the one in sawgrass. i went there about 2 wks ago and they had nothing to die over.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

  i'm in wpb too i have been here about 6 yrs now.
the only cco i have gone to is the one in sawgrass. i went there about 2 wks ago and they had nothing to die over.  
 





 neighbor!  Yeah, like I said, I went there once and that was it for me.  Never again.


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

Has anyone been here lately? I am thinking about going later in the week but don't know if its worth it, hate that its so small.


----------



## srl5045 (Aug 24, 2008)

I just got a few things from there. They happened to have the pressed blot powder in Medium, which is my color and a few sculpting powders. I also got a Jewel Blue eyeshadow... they had a bunch of old L/G's and L/S's, but nothing up my alley, they also had several slimshines and mattenes. 
They had Nightfish, Iris Eyes, Blacktrash, Brassy, and that green shimmery F/L's. They had a couple makeup bags an the Antiquitease lip and brush sets. They had a bunch of facial cleansers in the old packaging as well as Fix+ and charged water. Not too much in the way of Pigments, but I remember seeing Viz a Violet, Violet, and some neutral ones. They had 5 or so Tendertones, and TLC's, and a TON of glimmershimmers. Everything there is also so gross and sticky, but it doesnt matter because its cheaper than the regular Mac. The old lady there, Bunny, is a riot. I love her, she is the only reason I continue to go back there. 
Oh, and I almost forgot, nothing really in liquid foundations but a few studio fix sticks and concealers. <3 have fun!


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 24, 2008)

I was gonna go there today but decided to be lazy instead.. I'll probably stop in on my way home from work tomorrow.. 

They used to have a LOT more pigments! last time i was there it was down to about 4 or 5. I wish they would get more of a selection when it comes to e/s and pgmts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to the CCO in Ellenton, FL and they had a ton. 

Oh well, I guess we'll see if they have any goodies I want tomorrow..


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok finally made it there yesterday.. the only pigments they had were Rushmetal, Viz a Violet, and i think Violet. 

BUT right when I got there I saw the lady unpacking some bright orange boxes, I was like.. oooh Neo Sci-fi! Too bad it was only Evening Aura e/s which I already have.. damn. They also had Claire de Lune, and one other e/s but i forgot.

Also, they had a Dazzleglass which was surprising, but only in Funtabulous..

Brushes: 222 and 225, also the eyebrow brush, and the sponge applicator (forgot the #'s)

They had CCB in Fawn, Pearl, and this bright fuschia color.. 

hmm, other than that nothing else really caught my eye. they had a crapload of lipglass, lipgelee, lipstick, etc.. couldn't even tell you the names though..



EDIT: just remembered they had rollickin and blackground paint pots!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Ok finally made it there yesterday.. the only pigments they had were Rushmetal, Viz a Violet, and i think Violet. 

BUT right when I got there I saw the lady unpacking some bright orange boxes, I was like.. oooh Neo Sci-fi! Too bad it was only Evening Aura e/s which I already have.. damn. They also had Claire de Lune, and one other e/s but i forgot.

Also, they had a Dazzleglass which was surprising, but only in Funtabulous..

Brushes: 222 and 225, also the eyebrow brush, and the sponge applicator (forgot the #'s)

They had CCB in Fawn, Pearl, and this bright fuschia color.. 

hmm, other than that nothing else really caught my eye. they had a crapload of lipglass, lipgelee, lipstick, etc.. couldn't even tell you the names though.._

 

hey hun, do u know how much for the 222 brush?


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 23, 2008)

I think it was around $20.. sorry i dont remember exactly because i was looking at a bunch of stuff. but it was most likely $19.50


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Sep 24, 2008)

Could someone cp me for the 222 brush? Pls?


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

^If I ever make it down there, I'll get it for you!


----------



## MAC_Diva (Oct 22, 2008)

Any Recent Sitings of Neo Sci-fi, or maybe cool heat?


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_Any Recent Sitings of Neo Sci-fi, or maybe cool heat?_

 

Ok, I was there last week.. The only Neo Sci-fi they had was Evening aura e/s and there were about 2 left.. 

BUT they had a lotttt more stuff than the last time i was there. bunch of matte2 shadows, none of them jumped out at me or anything though. I do remember Pen 'n Pink, and some really dark colors. 

Also... saw the 183 brush, which was surprising. Didn't buy it though, because I like my Sonia Kashuk flat buffer brush and its only $14!

They had a LOTTT of fafi stuff.. rollickin, perky p/p.. all the lipsticks and l/g, the blushes.. they also had all the Richmetal highlighters from Colour Forms (i think?): female, rose bouillon, and I think 2 more. A blush from CF, a lot of regular blushes, some e/s palettes from Novel Twist...only pigments were Viz-a-violet and Revved-up. Apri-peach pearlizer (loose).. some loose irridescent powder in NW5 and NW15... aaaaand that's all i can remember for now, lol.

If I remember any more I'll edit my post.


----------



## Soeth23 (Nov 8, 2008)

I went about 1-2 months ago and here is what I remember seeing:

Tendertones: (about 6 colors)
A red one
A light purple one
Brown-ish one
Shush!

Other lip stuff:
2 of the Fafi lipsticks (I think they were Strawbaby & Flash n Dash)
Heatherette glosses in Style Minx & Sock Hop
Holiday lip palettes & glosses
Lip conditioners
And a lot of diff. lipsticks & glosses

Face:
Both Fafi blushes
The darker Heatherette beauty powder
The usual foundations, blushes etc..

Eyes:
They had like 4 different liquidlasts...green, purple, blue
Fluidlines: delphic, sweet sage, non-confomist & a few others
Paint pots in Blackground, Fafi Perky 
Matte2: Pen n Pink, Graphology, Post Haste, Blanc Type, Typographic..I think they had 2 more matte2
Neo Sci-fi: Evening Aura
Moonbathe: Clair de Lune
CCB: I didn't look at the names but I know they had Pearl, a burgundy one, brown one and about 3 more. 
Only 3 pigments
They had a few paints including Flammable & Bare Canvas.

Nails:
They had about 15-17 nailpolishes

Brushes:
Brush sets from Holiday '07


They had more stuff but that's all I remember.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you!! I need to save up some money to take the bus down there!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 4, 2008)

has anyone been there latelu? what do they have there now?


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 5, 2008)

I was there about a week and 1/2 ago. They didn't have a whole lot, but I saw the 187 again, they had sold out before. The pigment and eyeshadow selection was shit, but I called the other day and she said they will be getting a shipment the beginning or middle of the month, whatever that means. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if she has any update on perhaps what might be in the shipment (*crossing my fingers for more pigments and paint pots*) 

I'll let you know what I find out!


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you! Next time you go, if you don't mind, can you look and see if they have any NW20 foundation, thats not studio stick? I'm trying to save a little money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 11, 2008)

I was there last night.. nothing in NW20. They had HyperReal in NW100 and a Studio Fix Fluid in NC15 or 25 i forget.

They did have all the Colour Forms stuff though.. all the brush sets (there were 3, i think that's all of them right?), the eye and lip palettes, and a blush from that collection too. 

The rest was the same old crap. The only e/s they had was Pen 'n Pink, and the same pigments Viz-a-Violet and Off the Radar. Not even any new lippies.. I was pretty disappointed.

I did pick up Perky paintpot though.. not sure if I love it, but it looks HOT with Melon pigment on top.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_So, where the heck is Estero?  I have lived in Florida all my life and never heard of such a place.  I live in West Palm Beach now.  Is it anywhere near here?

Thanks in advance._

 
Estero is right by Fort Myers...so its on the west side of FL...its small so not alot of people really know about it..i think it was part of fort myers b4 but i'm not sure lol


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, was there in the zoo they call Sawgrass Mills last night...

They had some Neo Sci-fi stuff:

-Evening Aura e/s
-Time and Space e/s
-Femme-Fi e/s

a dark brownish lipglass with sparkles (forgot the name) and one other l/g but it wasn't Pink Grapefruit l/g that i've been dying to get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Other than that.. nothing really too interesting. They need to get some PIGMENTS here dammit! 

And I have another gripe.. they need to remove the testers of things they run out of. because TWICE i've been there recently and wanted a lipglass and they're friggin out of the one I want.. always. Ugh. I was really looking forward to this gorgeous 3D glass or whatever its called, in this shimmery gold color. Guess what.. no more. Same thing happened last time with VG V lipglass. Keep up with your damn inventory!


----------



## Ange1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Any new suffies there yet? I'm going there this feb!


----------



## Rossie (Jan 20, 2009)

*Hi girls: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I went to the CCO today. They had a few brushes the 187, 183, 222, and a big powder brush.*
*moss scape PP*
*perky PP*
*evening aura and time & space E/S from neo sci fi as well as both bronzers from that collection.*
*they also had like 5 holiday brush sets and lip palettes.*
*Viz a violet pigment and like 3 loose beauty powders.*
*Fix +, Green gel cleanser and some moisturizers.*
*They also had two Lipsticks from FAFI and a buch of slimshines.*

*I just bought one brush, evening aura E/S and Layin Low PP, which was the last one.*


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 20, 2009)

^thanks for posting, Rossie! I was meaning to go this past weekend but never made it. I was hoping they had some new stuff, but it seems like the only thing they didn't have last time i was there is moss scape p/p. I may check it out thursday though and see if anything catches my eye.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone been here lately? just wondering what they have?


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 9, 2009)

last time i went was the middle of Feb. and they didn't really have much... no new pigments or e/s. She said the next shipment would be around the middle of March, so i'll probably check it out later this week or next. 

I'll be sure to check in after i go there


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank I live in WPB so I am usually never in that area. Unless I have a good reason. I wanted to go to the Ikea so maybe I'll wait.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok stopped in today on my way home from work. No pigments, but they have a few new eyeshadows.. Dreammaker, Lotusland, Talent Pool from Starflash.. Submarine and Illegal Cargo (i think those were both from Naughty Nauticals) and they had 2 fafi dolls. That's pretty much IT! Kinda disappointing.

The only thing I picked up was Dreammaker e/s, it's a really pretty gold color.


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 26, 2009)

Has anyone been by there lately I was thinking about going there tomorrow or on Mon.


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 26, 2009)

I was in there last week, like Wednesday I think. They had a bunch of eyeshadows... Hush, Poison Pen, Nylon, Satellite Dreams, Pen n Pink, Time & Space, Greensmoke, Crystal Avalanche, and i think one other. 

No new pigments, the only one they have is Viz-a-Violet.

They did have a crapload of blushes, and one CCB. and of course a bunch of lip/plushglasses.


----------



## Ange1 (May 2, 2009)

Any brushes or *Prep*+*Prime* *Lip?*


----------



## Mac4everNalways (May 18, 2009)

Has anyone been lately...all the youtubers are talking about great CCO finds wondering if there have been any here...thinking of going tomorrow...


----------



## missangelalexis (May 24, 2009)

Any news on what they have here? My mom's going in about 2 weeks, I'm hoping she can pick some stuff up for me. Also, how is the staff there? She might be a little lost so hopefully they're nice and can help her out!


----------



## nursee81 (May 27, 2009)

BUMP has anyone been there lately? Just wonderng what they have?


----------



## MACLovin (May 27, 2009)

I'm trying to get my butt over there, because I live seriously 2 minutes from Sawgrass.. but it's been raining like crazy in the evenings so I've said screw it!... However, I will try my hardest to go tonight because I wanna check out the stock. They get their shipments toward the middle of the month the lady says so by now I dunno what will be left, but if I make it there I'll be sure to post an update!!


----------



## nursee81 (May 27, 2009)

^^^thanks girl let me know. I've been a lil lazy myself but I've been busy too with school and all.


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 6, 2009)

Any good finds at this CCO?


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

i got to the CCo there anytime i go to the mall they last couple of times i went they had the same stuff i haven been in a while tho so i need to check it out i usually buy the pigments when i go cuz they are cheap


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missangelalexis* 

 
_Any news on what they have here? My mom's going in about 2 weeks, I'm hoping she can pick some stuff up for me. Also, how is the staff there? She might be a little lost so hopefully they're nice and can help her out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
honestly i dont really like the staff there to me they are not friendly at all..  some of them if u say hi to them they will say hi back but if u are looking around they wont ask u if u need any help  they just tend to stand there and fix stuff


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 8, 2009)

havent been there lately myself, but i agree about the staff there.. not too helpful. and i find it kind of annoying when they're like right next to you staring you down, and the second you move away from the display they're straightening up right behind you.. it's like, DAMN! give me some room, lady! haha


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_havent been there lately myself, but i agree about the staff there.. not too helpful. and i find it kind of annoying when they're like right next to you staring you down, and the second you move away from the display they're straightening up right behind you.. it's like, DAMN! give me some room, lady! haha_

 
Exactlyyy lol I'm like uhhh when did I get a second shadow lol....btw I love ur username


----------



## joey444 (Jun 8, 2009)

So is it worth the drive from Homestead to this CCO??


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_So is it worth the drive from Homestead to this CCO??_

 
Naw its not worth it


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jun 8, 2009)

The CCO at Sawgrass sucks. Especially after going to the one at Premium outlet in Orlando. The selection was so big it was like going to the MAC counter. I was told by the sales lady in Orlando that what the store has depends on the manager. Someone needs to talk the the manager there cause he or she is slippin.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_The CCO at Sawgrass sucks. Especially after going to the one at Premium outlet in Orlando. The selection was so big it was like going to the MAC counter. I was told by the sales lady in Orlando that what the store has depends on the manager. Someone needs to talk the the manager there cause he or she is slippin._

 
Yeah I heard the one in orlando is really good I might go to orlando for my bday so I wanna hit up that CCO and the mac pro store up there


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_Yeah I heard the one in orlando is really good I might go to orlando for my bday so I wanna hit up that CCO and the mac pro store up there_

 
If your going to be in Orlando, its a must. You won't regret it. This pass weekend I got x-rocks blush, so ceylon msf, and 4n and 5n lipstick. They had tons of shadows from neo sc-fi, starflash, and others. The have lots of pigments, some eyeshadow palettes from cult of cherry and fafi and a good selection of foundations in a range of colors. A good selection of lip products as well. I usually don't promote others to spend money but this place is awesome. There is also a CCO at Prime outlet but I didn't go to that one. 

Check out the thread for the Orlando CCO's before you go. They update pretty often.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay so which mall is this big great CCO at? What part of orlando cuz usually when I go to orlando I stay in altamonte


----------



## chynegal (Jun 9, 2009)

Oops double post


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_Okay so which mall is this big great CCO at? What part of orlando cuz usually when I go to orlando I stay in altamonte_

 
They are located on opposite ends of International drive. One is off of I-4 and Lake Buena Vista near disney. That one is Premium Outlets and according to the Orlando CCO thread, they have the bigger selection with more stuff because they are the busier mall. 

Prime Outlets is located near Universal studios of off the I-4 and kirkman road exit. According to the Orlando CCO thread, they have more high end stuff.

Definitly check out the Orlando thread because one of the girls who works for the CCOs post on there and tells when something new comes in or what's there.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome thanks so much


----------



## meganehoward (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_So is it worth the drive from Homestead to this CCO??_

 

You live in Homestead!? I'm 5 mins away from you in Cutler Ridge[: Last time I went about 3 weeks ago they had easily 20+ eyeshadows, TONS of pigments, a bigger selection of foundations AND powders, lipsticks/glass/lustre/etc, the ENTIRE monogram collection and even more brushes... plus blushes and MSF's galore. SO worth the drive... plus if you're gonna go, you may as well make a day out of it, grub at PF Changs and hit up IKEA while you're in the area.


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meganehoward* 

 
_You live in Homestead!? I'm 5 mins away from you in Cutler Ridge[: Last time I went about 3 weeks ago they had easily 20+ eyeshadows, TONS of pigments, a bigger selection of foundations AND powders, lipsticks/glass/lustre/etc, the ENTIRE monogram collection and even more brushes... plus blushes and MSF's galore. SO worth the drive... plus if you're gonna go, you may as well make a day out of it, grub at PF Changs and hit up IKEA while you're in the area._

 
Damn!! Last time I went they had like.. 1 pigment and maybe 5 e/s. I have never seen MSFs there! WTF.. i need to get my butt over there, i'm only like 2 mins away from sawgrass.. i have no excuse, haha


----------



## chynegal (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Damn!! Last time I went they had like.. 1 pigment and maybe 5 e/s. I have never seen MSFs there! WTF.. i need to get my butt over there, i'm only like 2 mins away from sawgrass.. i have no excuse, haha_

 


Yes u do need to go and tell us what's going on lol.....I went to the coach outlet last week up there but I didn't get to go to the CCO cuz I was with my friend and I can't put up with her being a crabby patty when I want to go to a store


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_Yes u do need to go and tell us what's going on lol.....I went to the coach outlet last week up there but I didn't get to go to the CCO cuz I was with my friend and I can't put up with her being a crabby patty when I want to go to a store_

 
lol... you sound like you need a new shopping buddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok, I'm definitely gonna stop there on the way home today because I need to go to Pet supermarket anyway, which is right by the mall. I'll just run in the back entrance of Saks, I know exactly where to park for the easiest access


----------



## chynegal (Jun 15, 2009)

Anything good?


----------



## Caderas (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone been here in a bit?  thanks!


----------



## chynegal (Jul 14, 2009)

I actually went there and picked up 2 things. 
They had a lot of shadows and pigments... I got a pigment and a MSF


----------



## Caderas (Jul 24, 2009)

my friend on vacation phoned me and told me they have as of 07.23

Suite Array, Naughty Nautical, Matte2, Starflash, Dame Edna, Neo Sci-Fi, BBR shadows

Pink Pearl, Antiqued Green, Vintage Gold, Jewelmarine, Astonish, Gilded Green pigments

Reflects Pearl, Very Pink, Turquatic, & Blackened Red

the gold Metal-X shadow

Dame Edna powders, Ungaro CCB's, Angel, Strada

High Top, Strawbaby, Coral Polyp, Neo Sci-Fi lipsticks

Starlet Kiss & another Heatherette l/g

HTH!


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 3, 2009)

Have any of you ladies visited this location lately? If so, what sort of MAC items did they have?

Thanks!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Oct 26, 2009)

Any updates for this location?? I'm headed down that way soon!


----------



## chynegal (Oct 26, 2009)

They have brunett msf and petticote and I forgot the name of the other one about 10 blushes, 2 dame edna trio, 2 diffrent quads (I don't remeber the name of the) have ccb and blush cremes a lot of eyeshadow and a good amount of pigments mostly reflects tho they have some studio fix and studio sculpt foundations and a lot of diff lipsticks


----------



## chynegal (Oct 26, 2009)

They also have a few paint pots


----------



## katchung (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi ladies! I'm living overseas but am going to South Florida to visit my parents, who live 15 min away from Sawgrass Mills. I'll be going to this CCO in 2 weeks and I'll let you know what I find! In the meantime, my sister went yesterday and purchased Perfect Topping MSF.


----------



## chickatthegym (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katchung* 

 
_Hi ladies! I'm living overseas but am going to South Florida to visit my parents, who live 15 min away from Sawgrass Mills. I'll be going to this CCO in 2 weeks and I'll let you know what I find! In the meantime, my sister went yesterday and purchased Perfect Topping MSF._

 

Did you ever go?  What did they have?  Hope it was worth your trip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might be going tomorrow if I can convince my hubby to make the drive with me


----------



## katchung (Dec 30, 2009)

I did go! Since I live so close to this CCO, I've gone there so many times in the past few weeks (there is nothing else to do around here). My most recent trip was today, and these are the items that I remember still being there because they are the only ones that I purchased or that caught my eye:

Eyes:
Tempting Quad
Shadowy Lady Quad (but I think I got the last one)
Apres-Ski eyeshadow (Matte - Chill LE and Mac Pro permanent)
Poison Pen eyeshadow (Matte2)
Knight eyeshadow (Veluxe Pearl - BBR LE)
Night Manoeuvres eyeshadow (Satin - Style Warriors LE)
Glamour Check! eyeshadow (Starflash - Love that Look LE)
Cool Heat eyeshadow (Frost - Cool Heat LE) 
Climate Blue eyeshadow (Velvet - Cool Heat LE)
Sea & Sky mineralize eyeshadow duo (only one left)
Danger Zone mineralize eyeshadow trio
A couple of eyeshadows from Neo Sci Fi
A couple of mineralize shadows (duos and trios)
Dame Edna eyeshadow trios
Moss Scape paintpot

Cheeks:
Strada blush (Matte - a great alternative for Emote for contouring and my go-to)
Two beauty powders from the Rose Romance collection
Light Over Dark mineralize blush (Grand Duos LE)
Hot Planet mineralize blush (Grand Duos LE)
Earth to Earth mineralize blush (Grand Duos LE)
A couple of blushcremes

Face:
Perfect Topping MSF (about 6 left)
Studio Sculpt foundation (I think they only had NW47 though)
Studio Fix powder (Also only in NW or NCfortysomething, I forget which)
Mineralize Loose foundation (in a few shades)
Pressed powders from the Monogram collection

Lips:
Viva Glam I lipstick (Matte)
Quiet Please lipstick (Lustre)
High Tea lipstick (Lustre)
A bunch of tendertones (Hush Hush, Warm Smile, Tender Baby, Take a Hint, and a few others) and a few tinted lip conditioners
A bunch of slimshines (No Bare though)
A bunch of random lipsticks (including a few of the less popular ones from Hello Kitty, Fafi, and Dame Edna) and lip glasses, with a few lustre glasses and dazzle glass cremes (or cremesheen glasses, don't remember which) thrown in

Pigments:
Circa Plum
Reflects Blackened Red
About 8-10 more that I can't remember now

Brushes:
204 (spoolie brush)
181 SE (mini kabuki brush $21)
192 (cheek and face brush)

But the best thing there right now is the 165 brush (tapered cheek and highlighter brush from BBR and DSquared) for $24! This brush is still on the MAC website and listed for $34. I bought a backup of this today and noticed they only had a handful behind the counter.

Before the holiday madness, they also had Refined MSF from Sugar Sweet and Moon River and Love Rock mineralize blushes from Grand Duos. I only mention these because they sometimes restock items that seem to have been recently sold out (Perfect Topping was gone for a while but then reappeared). 

I hope this helps!


----------



## miamialli (Feb 12, 2010)

bump! anyone been to Sunrise lately??


----------



## Ethel (Feb 12, 2010)

What's the name of this CCO? I don't see it on the sawgrass mills website.


----------



## Ebbychina (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_What's the name of this CCO? I don't see it on the sawgrass mills website._

 
It's actually located in Off 5th Avenue


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Feb 13, 2010)

i was there last week from what i remember i saw 
fluidlines in blue peep and brassy
eye shadows from style warriors, starflash, a rose romance and others
lots of the reflects glitter like reflects antique gold, duo purple, very pink, transparent blue
A TON of tendertones 
beauty powder from a rose romance (the one shaped like a rose)
just a pinch blush
Fafi figure
nail $$$$ yes, firehouse, love and friendship
naked honey body wash

thats all i can think of...


----------



## miamialli (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you so much! I want to check out the glitters.....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miamialli* 

 
_thank you so much! I want to check out the glitters....._

 
The glitters I saw ( I was there on Friday)
Blackened Red
Reflects Teal
Reflects Duo Purple
Antique Gold
Reflects Very Pink
Those are the ones I remember. Mind you they had more glitters than they had pigments


----------



## miamialli (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you! I hope the pink is still in stock.


----------



## miamialli (Feb 19, 2010)

i picked up reflects duo purple, reflects very pink; but MOST excited about picking up lollipop loving, way to love & a rose romance l/s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



glad i made the long trip! thanks again!


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Mar 18, 2010)

any1 been there recently?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrincessAriel03* 

 
_any1 been there recently?_

 
I should be going there sometime this weekend. I'll report back if I do or if I don't


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok here goes....

Pigments:
Circa Plum
Chocolate Brown
Golden Lemon
Spiritulize
Golden Sparkle (???)
Cornflower
Steel Blue
These were all in the old school jars. There were more but they escape me at the moment. There were at least 10 pigments.

Glitters:
Reflects Copper
Reflects Rust
Reflects Turquatic
Reflect Duo Purple
Reflects Transparent Teal
Jewelmarine
Reflects Blackened Red
Reflects Antique Gold
Again maybe 2 more glitters the deal was the same in the jar sizes.


Eye Shadows:
Henna
Et Tu Bouquet?
Off The Page
Crest The Wave 
All 4 colors from Neo Sci-fi
Vibrant Grape
Miara's Mood
Clarity
Dreammaker
Grand Entrance
They really had a ton eyeshadows but these are the ones that I remember

Lip Products:
This CCOs has a ton of lippies this includes lips glosses, slim shines, tendertones and lip palettes. The only 1 I remember is High Tea that's because I bought it


MSFs:
Porcelain Pink
Cheeky Bronze 
Sunny By Nature

There were a bunch of Beauty Powders mainly from Dame Edna. THere were also a bunch of blushes and nail polishes

Quads:
In The Gallery
Tempting
Shadowy Lady


Random:
Fast Response Eye Cream
Cakeshop Shadestick
Lemon Chiffon Shadestick
Fresh Cement Shadestick
197 brush

There were also some stuff from the Holiday collections( pigments and lips) and the Trip palettes. A ton and I mean a ton of eyelashes!
If I remember any thing else I will update this post. Hope this helps you SoFL ladies out there.


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Mar 19, 2010)

197? whats a 197 brush? do you mean 187?


----------



## fintia (Mar 19, 2010)

wow! I need to go! I live 10 min. away


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrincessAriel03* 

 
_197? whats a 197 brush? do you mean 187?_

 
It looked like the 190 but smaller it definitely said 197


----------



## miamialli (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Ok here goes....

Pigments:
Circa Plum
Chocolate Brown
Golden Lemon
Spiritulize
Golden Sparkle (???)
Cornflower
Steel Blue
These were all in the old school jars. There were more but they escape me at the moment. There were at least 10 pigments.

Glitters:
Reflects Copper
Reflects Rust
Reflects Turquatic
Reflect Duo Purple
Reflects Transparent Teal
Jewelmarine
Reflects Blackened Red
Reflects Antique Gold
Again maybe 2 more glitters the deal was the same in the jar sizes.


Eye Shadows:
Henna
Et Tu Bouquet?
Off The Page
Crest The Wave 
All 4 colors from Neo Sci-fi
Vibrant Grape
Miara's Mood
Clarity
Dreammaker
Grand Entrance
They really had a ton eyeshadows but these are the ones that I remember

Lip Products:
This CCOs has a ton of lippies this includes lips glosses, slim shines, tendertones and lip palettes. The only 1 I remember is High Tea that's because I bought it


MSFs:
Porcelain Pink
Cheeky Bronze 
Sunny By Nature

There were a bunch of Beauty Powders mainly from Dame Edna. THere were also a bunch of blushes and nail polishes

Quads:
In The Gallery
Tempting
Shadowy Lady


Random:
Fast Response Eye Cream
Cakeshop Shadestick
Lemon Chiffon Shadestick
Fresh Cement Shadestick
197 brush

There were also some stuff from the Holiday collections( pigments and lips) and the Trip palettes. A ton and I mean a ton of eyelashes!
If I remember any thing else I will update this post. Hope this helps you SoFL ladies out there._

 
Hi! I went to today and would say that this list is still pretty consistent with the inventory. 
e/s are still the same; pigments=same; glitters=same except no Reflects Transparent Teal; 
they did have a TON of the 'look in a box' in seductress for $41; 
also: microfine skinfinisher; HK "nice to be nice" lipgloss;"beauty marked" & "dear cupcake" e/s; "her fancy" l/s

on a side note, the juicy outlet was having a 20% off the entire store sale


----------



## highonmac (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey ladies! Has anyone been there recently?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Hey ladies! Has anyone been there recently?_

 
Have car will travel!!!
I was there today. The list stands as before plus the items miamialli mentioned. Holiday 09 items are starting to show up. Including the lip sets and 1 pigment set and 2 of the shadow palettes. The biggest difference was in GLITTERS!!!
I dont think I've ever seen this much glitter outside of a Pro Store.

In addition to the ones I already mentioned there was:
3D Gold 
3D Silver
3D Copper
Crystalized Yellow
Crystalized Purple
Light Blue
Purple
Pink
Reflects Pearl
Crystalized Lime
There was more but the names escape me right now. Next time I go I will take pics with my cell phone. Should help me remember.


Oh btw the Holiday Pigment sets were labeled for $26 each. However when I got one it rang up at $22.5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH I will be going back on Wednesday or Friday because my sister caught wind and she is sending me back with a list. More to report when I do.


----------



## highonmac (Apr 12, 2010)

Did they have any paintpots and did the eyeshadows change by any chance? And thanks so much for your response. You ansewered just as the b/f was going the cco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to beg him to go lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Did they have any paintpots and did the eyeshadows change by any chance? And thanks so much for your response. You ansewered just as the b/f was going the cco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to beg him to go lol_

 

No paintpots at all and there were new shadows
Style Snob
All of the Style Warriors shadows
Photorealism Quad
Notoriety Quad
Tone Grey Quad


I'll update the shadows when I go again this week for my sister.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_No paintpots at all and there were new shadows
Style Snob
All of the Style Warriors shadows
Photorealism Quad
Notoriety Quad
Tone Grey Quad


I'll update the shadows when I go again this week for my sister._

 
Yes please!Can you also see what MSF's they have? I am going to Miami in May and planning on going to this CCO, so I really want to make a list of things... do you know by any chance the prices? That would help a lot!! Since I've never been to a CCO before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Yes please!Can you also see what MSF's they have? I am going to Miami in May and planning on going to this CCO, so I really want to make a list of things... do you know by any chance the prices? That would help a lot!! Since I've never been to a CCO before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will be most likely going again on Friday. However from my last trip I can recall the following MSFs.

Cheeky Bronze
MSF Natural & Shimmer in Medium
Warm Blend


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot!! I hope they get more in the future weeks


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok here is a current list of the eyeshadows

Soft Flower
Of Summer
Deep Shade
Sliverthorn
Florishing
Dear Cupcake
Meet The Fleet
Ego
Fashion
Clarity
Dreammaker
Femme Fi
All the Metal X Shadows except the Purple one

These are in addition to the ones Ive already mentioned in pervious posts

*Paint Pots*
Soft Ochre
Greenstroke

*Quads/Trios*
Both Dame Edna Trios

*Fluidlines*
Brassy

There were actually less pigments and glitters than I saw the last time I was there. 
Plenty of Lipglass, Mattenes and Slimshines. So much so I didnt even bother to go through all of them.
HTH


----------



## pinguina (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, just wondering if there's a general amount of time that LE products take to get to the CCOs? (This one in particular).. Does anyone know? (I've never been to a CCO as I live in Canada, in a province where we don't have any. I'll be going to Florida and visiting this CCO in July/August, so trying to do some research 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## crystrill (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinguina* 

 
_Hi, just wondering if there's a general amount of time that LE products take to get to the CCOs? (This one in particular).. Does anyone know? (I've never been to a CCO as I live in Canada, in a province where we don't have any. I'll be going to Florida and visiting this CCO in July/August, so trying to do some research 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
around 6 months they begin to roll in.


----------



## miamialli (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## AnjaNicole (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi I will be at Sawgrass Mills in two weeks and I am wondering if anyones been there lately and can give a rundown of whats there.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 26, 2010)

I may go there today. My sister is visiting from Atlanta so she wants to make the trip. If we do I'll gladly report.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 27, 2010)

I will be going in the beginning of August, since my father lives 3 mins away from sawgrass mills


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 27, 2010)

hey every1 just go bak from a trip there and here is what i saw:
Both lustre drops

Skinsheen sprays

Grand duos: 
moon river
love rock
and some others

Emaual ungro blush in fresh morning

Style warriors blushes

both Rose blushes

Pigments:
steel blue 
circa plum 
heritage rouge
chocolate brown 
golden lemon
cornflower
mutiny
brash and bold 
kitchamas
fuchsia
Teal 
antique green 
pink bronze 
tan 
rose 

glitters:
3d gold 
3d silver
3d copper 
crystallized pink 
light blue 
jewelmarine 
chartreuse  
reflects bronze
red
crystallized yellow 
gold 
reflects copper 
reflects blackened red
Light blue
fuchsia
and a few others

Tendertones abt 6 or 7 of them

Solar bits 3 different ones 

Four quads: i kno tone grey was one of them

Lots nail polish 

Mineral eyeshadow the ones with the crescent shapes 

Lip gelee a few of those

suntints gloss

just a Pinch blush gel

Honey salve and i saw the ones in the tube as well the yellow and the brown one

A bunch of the items from the mac Christmas collections from magic mirth and mischief, and the one with the gold packaging i dont remember the name

As for lipsticks they had 2 trays full and i kno i saw fafi, neo sci fi (electro, sci-fi-delity), a few of the viva glams and the lip treatment the 2 sided one

they had  lots of eyeshadow i didnt write it down but from what i remember i saw et tu bouquet, off the page, haunting, mairas mood, 3 from style warriors i think

thats all i wrote down lol hope it helps you guys out


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope that they still have 3d silver when I head there in about a week. I'd like to pick up some nps too. And Dear Cupcake if they still have it, as well as the HK lipglass.


----------



## rxqueen011 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thinking about going by there soon. Any new pigments or glitters aside from PrincessAriel03's list? Still hoping to find the elusive Reflects Pearl!


----------



## miamialli (Jul 22, 2010)

I went this afternoon- pretty much the same stuff that PrincessAriel mentioned, a ton of pigments in old bottles, including 3d silver and 3d copper, but no 3d gold. Porcelain pink msf; tons of e/s. They also had a couple of the old train cases!


----------



## rxqueen011 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got back from the CCO tonight. Here's what they had:

Eyeshadow:
One Off
Fashion Groupie
Deep Shade
Straw Harvest
Ego
Suave Intentions
Style Snob
Nanogold
Dream Maker
Fashion
Soft Flower
Violet Trance
Of Summer
Silverthorn
Purple Shower
Maira's Mood
Pollinator
Rosy Outlook
Perky
Time & Space
Evening Aura
Soft Forice
Vibrant Grape
Tempting
Night Manouvers

Quads: 
Tempting
Tone Grey
Photo Realism
In The Gallery

Pigments (Old jar unless otherwise noted):
Universal Mix (new jar)
Rich Life (new jar)
Heritage Rouge
Tan
Antique Green
Brash & Bold
Push the Edge
Circa Plum
Mutiny
Cornflower
Steel Blue
Kitschmas
Chocolate Brown
Fuchsia
Teal
Golden Lemon
Violet
Jardin Aires

Glitter:
Copper
ChartreuseLight Blue
Turquoise
3D Copper
Relfects Pearl
Crystalized Yellow
Reflects Red
3D Silver
3D Gold
Gold
Relfects Turquatic
Reflects Blue
Reflects Rust
Blue
Reflects Blackened Red
Fuchsia
Purple
Red
Reflects Copper
Reflects Gold

Mineralized Blushes, MSF, Bronzer, etc:
Improvise 
Earth to Earth
On a Mission
Ever Sun
Enough Said
All's Good
Personal Style
Solar Riche
Porcelain Pink

They also had 14 nail varnishes, 15 slimshines, a few mineralized e/s duos, 3 solar bits, 1 set of stacked pigments, 2 holiday pigment vial sets,  7 styles of lashes, a few shadesticks, a couple tendertones. The lipsticks were OK, not as much as usual and there were a good amount of lipglasses. Hope this helps! Now go shop till you drop. I did!


----------



## miamialli (Sep 14, 2010)

anyone been lately?


----------



## rxqueen011 (Oct 11, 2010)

Any recent visits? Itching to go..


----------



## miamialli (Oct 18, 2010)

I went today! a TON of eyeshadows, nothing too different, but they have a lot of the Liberty of London beauty powders, lipglosses, eyeshadows. also had Back to the Beach cream bronzer. Pretty much same pigments.


----------



## DanielleG318 (Oct 19, 2010)

Did you remember seeing any of the Style Black Glimmerglasses?? I've been trying to hunt them down for months.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 19, 2010)

I was there on Monday of last week and sorry to say they didnt have any glimmerglasses.


----------



## m_3 (Nov 26, 2010)

I went today. There was nothing much. From what I can remember lots of pigments, blushes from Liberty of London and Style Warriors,Lip kits from the past 2 holiday collections, 2 beauty powders, lots of nail polishes, eye palettes from last years holiday collection, 10 or so single eyeshadows and some body products from the Naked Honey collection. Nothing to rave about.


----------



## Ebbychina (Feb 17, 2011)

Has anyone been lately? Any old-sized pigments??


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Mar 31, 2011)

I went there yesterday, and there was barely anything that caught my eye.

  	If your going there to look only at the MAC products, you might be disappointed. I ended up only getting two lipglasses one in steal my heart and one in gold rebel. I got one e/s in Rosy Outlook

  	There's some pigments, about 10 or 12 eyeshadows, a couple of e/s and l/s palettes, 3 or 4 nail polishes, 4 eyeliners, about 10 lipglasses, 5 lipsticks, 1 lipliner, etc.


----------



## afulton (Apr 7, 2011)

They have had the same MAC products since February.  I call every other week asking if they received anything new but still nothing.  Last week they mentioned they will get some new MAC products the first week in April.  I may go this weekend and check it out.  I'll report if something new is there.


----------



## afulton (Apr 9, 2011)

afulton said:


> They have had the same MAC products since February.  I call every other week asking if they received anything new but still nothing.  Last week they mentioned they will get some new MAC products the first week in April.  I may go this weekend and check it out.  I'll report if something new is there.


  	I went to the CCO at Sawgrass a few days ago to check out any new items.  They really had all of the same stuff since February.  A couple of new things I noticed:
Mac Tartan Tan shadows, pigment set, nail polish set, brush set
MAC All Ages, Races shadows
MAC In the Groove Trio Mineralized Eyeshadow
Mac Warm and Cozy Collection


  	I picked up three eyeshadows:


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Jun 7, 2011)

I went to the CCO June 4.... Not much at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... they had a only 2 of the Tartan eyeshadows, in the old size pigments they had Heritage Rouge and Antique green and 4 new size pigments. Not many lipglasses/Lipsticks...Liberty of London eyeshadows... Thats pretty much it... I will be going again in the middle of the month when they receive the new products.... I will post what they have available.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 9, 2011)

alexandrapalaci said:


> I went to the CCO June 4.... Not much at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	thank you


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Jun 16, 2011)

I just called the CCO and they say they have not received anything from MAC...Uhhhh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I will be calling again in two weeks to see if they have received anything new so i can make my 20 min drive...
  	This weekend im going to fort meyers, fl and have already planned my trip to the miromar CCO... Hopefully they have some good items...


----------



## chynegal (Jun 17, 2011)

i went there back in march and i got some discontinued brushes so if you are into brushes like i  am deff look at what they have........they have a good amount of mac so u will have fun spending your money


----------



## chynegal (Jun 17, 2011)

alexandrapalaci said:


> I just called the CCO and they say they have not received anything from MAC...Uhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	i went there back in march and i got some discontinued brushes so if you are into brushes like i  am deff look at what they have........they have a good amount of mac so u will have fun spending your money


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Jun 20, 2011)

chynegal said:


> i went there back in march and i got some discontinued brushes so if you are into brushes like i  am deff look at what they have........they have a good amount of mac so u will have fun spending your money


	I went there yesterday... I made my BF drive up 5 extra miles to the CCO... I was in heaven...You where right they have alot of brushes. I bought the # 131 it was at 50% off the retail price... they had the kissable lip colors, and 3 of the mega metal ES, and they had about 8 of the old size pigment jars, they also had color forcast blush ombres... They had soo much!!! Can't wait to go back soon and pick up more brushes,  etc.

  	The women that work there where very helpful and the selection is great... I wish the one at sawgrass was managed by the same person...

  	That was the best CCO shopping experience i have had


----------



## afulton (Jun 20, 2011)

Sawgrass CCO is so late in receiving items.....They still have the SAME items since February.  Recently, they only received (2) eyeshadows from the VV Collections other than that....the same boring stuff.  Everytime you ask when will they get new items, they always say in two weeks.  When you check back, nothing new.  blah, blah, blah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On another note, if you are into Bobbi Brown, they have almost all of the corrector and concealer colors in stock.  They sell for $15.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 20, 2011)

alexandrapalaci said:


> I went there yesterday... I made my BF drive up 5 extra miles to the CCO... I was in heaven...You where right they have alot of brushes. I bought the # 131 it was at 50% off the retail price... they had the kissable lip colors, and 3 of the mega metal ES, and they had about 8 of the old size pigment jars, they also had color forcast blush ombres... They had soo much!!! Can't wait to go back soon and pick up more brushes,  etc.
> The women that work there where very helpful and the selection is great... I wish the one at sawgrass was managed by the same person...
> 
> That was the best CCO shopping experience i have had




	i love that store i need to hit it back up when im going to tampa


----------



## chynegal (Jun 20, 2011)

afulton said:


> Sawgrass CCO is so late in receiving items.....They still have the SAME items since February.  Recently, they only received (2) eyeshadows from the VV Collections other than that....the same boring stuff.  Everytime you ask when will they get new items, they always say in two weeks.  When you check back, nothing new.  blah, blah, blah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	i used to go to sawagrass just to go to the cco but i stoped because they never have anything anymore


----------



## afulton (Jul 7, 2011)

Was there on Wednesday, same stuff...nothing new.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 9, 2011)

afulton said:


> Was there on Wednesday, same stuff...nothing new.



 	sigh...they need to step there game up


----------



## tootwo222 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is the CCO inside the sawgrass mills outlet mall? I am going to MIami in 2 weeks and I didn't see it listed on the mall directory


----------



## Gisselle33 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey, what's the cco's number?


----------



## DanielleG318 (Jul 13, 2011)

Its inside of the Off 5th Store. Towards the front of the store closet to the mall entrance. You probably won't find it in the directory.


----------



## tootwo222 (Jul 19, 2011)

oh okay thanks


----------



## afulton (Jul 22, 2011)

Was at the CCO in Sunrise tonight and noticed they have some new items.  They have all of the Marcel Wonders lip glosses, VV lipsticks and lipg losses.  A few new pigments: Brash and Bold, Later, can't remember the other ones.  They also have a few of the Peacocky shadows.  Everything else is still the same.


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Sep 24, 2011)

I went there yesterday. They had some A Tartan Tale sets, some eyeshadows, few lipsticks, all the kissable lip colors, lots of lip glasses, pigments, some blushes ( including VV ), about 6 nail polishes, some things from the Naked Honey collection, and a fragrance.


----------



## afulton (Nov 19, 2011)

If anyone is interested in the Pink Power MSF from the Wonder Woman collection, they had it there!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Feb 6, 2012)

Went there tonight and they have all the peacocky e/s except for odalisque... They have mairas mood, llucky, daisy, oj heritage rouge, about 7 double feature, thats all i can remember as of now but there was more...i ended up getting top of the posh an dandizette and finally completed my peacocky e/s collection


----------



## strudel07 (Mar 26, 2012)

I was in here 3/5/12 and they had a pretty decent amount of stuff. Items from Wonderwoman, Ice Parade, Liberty of London, Surf baby, and the Venomous Villians Collection. May check it out again this Saturday if I am down that way.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 29, 2012)

Good to know. I'm gonna try and pass by this weekend. I hope they have some of the stuff that I've been looking for.


strudel07 said:


> I was in here 3/5/12 and they had a pretty decent amount of stuff. Items from Wonderwoman, Ice Parade, Liberty of London, Surf baby, and the Venomous Villians Collection. May check it out again this Saturday if I am down that way.


----------



## strudel07 (Mar 30, 2012)

i called yesterday to see when their shipment came for this month and it was just this tues. 3/27. hope you find what you want!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone gone recently?


----------



## samlope (Jun 21, 2012)

I went today and picked up a pro longwear lipglass in show me! and a lipgloss set from the last holiday collection ice parade (peachy coral one). 


  	This is what I remember seeing:

  	Ice Parade
  	-all 3 stacked pigment sets
  	-all 3 lipgloss sets
  	-one paint pot gray? 
  	-3 eyeshadow pallets
  	-a couple lip bag sets
  	-a set with grape pigment
  	- a highlight type powder

  	Surf Baby 
  	-sun blonde, saffron, solar riche

  	pro long wear glosses and eyeshadows
  	jeanius eyeshadows
  	a lot of double feature shadows
  	bouncy shadows
  	3 fluidlines ash violet richground 
  	lots of kissable lipcolors
  	strange potion lipglass 
  	yellow and copper cruella shadows 
  	a couple of eyeshadow quads
  	some pigments 
  	a blue paintpot and i think a purple one from the recent paintpot collection


----------



## Debbs (Sep 30, 2012)

I went to Sawgrass Mills Mall (Saks Outlet) on Friday after calling first and was told by the excited sales-lady to hurry up as she was off the prior day and found new items when she returned. Needless to say, I was there in a flash. I saw all the fluidlines, the eyeshadow quads, tendertones (Hush Hush, and the red/cherry one) from Shop/Cook. There were also some Vera Neumman stuff, two purplish blush ombre Vintage Grape i think and another, the beauty powder with pink designs. They were also unpacking stuff from Chen Man collection. I made away with two mineralized eyeshadows and two Mineralized Foundations. I already had Hush Hush in my purse. Can't wait to try the foundations !!! They were $23 plus vs the regular $33


----------



## afulton (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice to see they have new stuff.  I will try to make it there this week.


Debbs said:


> I went to Sawgrass Mills Mall (Saks Outlet) on Friday after calling first and was told by the excited sales-lady to hurry up as she was off the prior day and found new items when she returned. Needless to say, I was there in a flash. I saw all the fluidlines, the eyeshadow quads, tendertones (Hush Hush, and the red/cherry one) from Shop/Cook. There were also some Vera Neumman stuff, two purplish blush ombre Vintage Grape i think and another, the beauty powder with pink designs. They were also unpacking stuff from Chen Man collection. I made away with two mineralized eyeshadows and two Mineralized Foundations. I already had Hush Hush in my purse. Can't wait to try the foundations !!! They were $23 plus vs the regular $33


----------



## Debbs (Sep 30, 2012)

I hope you do. Don't wait too long for all the goodies to be gone. Its a high volume mall, lol. I see u r in my area. Maybe one day we can plan and go together!!!! I have alienated a lot of friends due to work schedule etc


----------



## strudel07 (Oct 4, 2012)

So I sent my wonderful boyfriend to go scope it out while i was working and he has reported back lol. They have quite a few of the sheen supremes. FOL lipstick Budding Love lipglass. no Heroine yet though. Peony Petal blush, Azaliea Blossom, Vintage Grape, Coygirl, Sunday Afternoon. Cant remember what else. He was rambling them off pretty fast, trying to get out of there im sure. lol


----------



## aradhana (Oct 21, 2012)

has anyone been to this cco lately?

  	btw, is this the closest cco to fort lauderdale? i'm going to be in fort lauderdale for a wedding this week, and i thought it might be fun to try and fit in a trip to a cco while i'm there, since we don't have any up here!


----------



## strudel07 (Oct 22, 2012)

i went on friday. there was an okay selection. picked up a midnight snack fluidline and a hush hush tendertone. they still had force of love l/s and a couple blushes. and yes it is the closest one to the ft lauderdale area.


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 22, 2012)

strudel07 said:


> So I sent my wonderful boyfriend to go scope it out while i was working and he has reported back lol. They have quite a few of the sheen supremes. FOL lipstick Budding Love lipglass. no Heroine yet though. Peony Petal blush, Azaliea Blossom, Vintage Grape, Coygirl, Sunday Afternoon. Cant remember what else. He was rambling them off pretty fast, trying to get out of there im sure. lol


	Damn! I should have waited. I paid so much for Vintage grape and azalea blossom  I need to make another trip there.


----------



## strudel07 (Oct 22, 2012)

The sales associate said they should be getting another shipment in about 2 weeks. so im going to call and see before i go down this time. Im really hoping to get my hands on Heroine. and  I want to try to go to the Orlando ones again sometime next month.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 22, 2012)

strudel07 said:


> i went on friday. there was an okay selection. picked up a midnight snack fluidline and a hush hush tendertone. they still had force of love l/s and a couple blushes. and yes it is the closest one to the ft lauderdale area.


  	thanks! i will definitely try to check it out when i am down this week...if they have midnight snack still i might pick one up.
  	i guess i won't be there before the next shipment you mentioned, but for me it will be thrilling to just have a chance to go to a cco!!!!

  	i wonder if they might have old pro palettes? that would be awesome!


----------



## Debbs (Dec 15, 2012)

FYI, yesterday  I found out that they received new stock with a few new items from Hey Sailor. I ran in briefly after work to have a peep. I was in a rush and tired after working 12hrs.
  	Here is what I quickly jotted down:-

  	Barefoot E/S
  	Crystal Avalanche E/S
  	To Catch A Sailor Lipstick
  	Crew
  	Launch Away Blush
  	Fleet Fast Blush
  	There was another lipstick as well but I forgot the name

  	There were also a lot of Medium Dark Mineralized Skinfinish
  	I was hoping to see EDES and stuff from Reel Sexy Collection and even HC but nothing so far
  	A lot of items are there but not what I was interested in ATM
  	They said it was a huge shipment including other brands such was Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, etc
  	Can't wait for Orlando CCOs next week for more variety!!!!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Mar 19, 2013)

Any recent vists....

  	Looking for the Extra dimension shadows and powders and Jaunty from Hey Sailor!


----------



## Debbs (Mar 19, 2013)

I had called yesterday. Not much in stock yet since post above. They had only received Lunar, Dark Dare and Warm Thunder as far as EDES. Give them a call and see if they have Jaunty. They are not allowed to give out item names and prices via telephone so you have to be specific when you call.
  	There may be new items later on this mth and I was told to keep checking. I think anything new may eventually be from the Heavenly Creatures collection or Styleseeker. I was informed that they had inventory earlier this mth which prevented new shipment.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Mar 26, 2013)

Will be visiting this weekend...

  	Will be sure to update


----------



## Debbs (Mar 26, 2013)

Perfect timing to go this weekend as I called yesterday and while the lady was a bit guarded with info, I told her I was off work Mon, Tue, Sat ......she said she would recommend that I pass by on Sat. She was hinting as to when they expected new items.


----------



## Debbs (Mar 31, 2013)

I did check out their new stock. From what I recall, they had the lipglosses from Styleseeker including approx six Restless. I also saw the electric cool eyeshadows (grey, black, coral, blue). All the Heavenly Creatures eyeshadows were there and a whole bunch of Lightscapade Mineralized Skinfinishes. I remember seeing Razzledazzler Lipstick and some Prolongwear Lipsticks. They still had some Hey Sailor items remaining in stock from my last visit. I only picked up  HC Sky e/s as replacement for either a friend who accidently broke hers or for my sister who had it in make-up kit that was lost. I figured the one that wanted it the most would get it which ended up being my friend/co-worker.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Apr 12, 2013)

Went to the CCO on Wed. They had electric cool eyeshadows(chartrus, pink, purple), NEW mineralized foundation only 3 shades, eden rouge mattene


----------



## strudel07 (Apr 18, 2013)

I went yesterday. they had forever Marilyn bp, 3 of the mm nailpolishes, electric cool shadows, japanese maple ls, gaga 2 ls, cyndi lauper lg, all hey sailor glosses, flight of fancy lg. thats all i can recall off the top of my head.


----------



## honey on boost (Apr 18, 2013)

strudel07 said:


> I went yesterday. they had forever Marilyn bp, 3 of the mm nailpolishes, electric cool shadows, japanese maple ls, gaga 2 ls, cyndi lauper lg, all hey sailor glosses, flight of fancy lg. thats all i can recall off the top of my head.


	Thanks! hopefully I can make it in this weekend to get a BU of Forever Marilyn.


----------



## Debbs (Apr 18, 2013)

I was told that things are hectic there as they have been moving in store from one area to another.  Don't be surprised if they are not where u normally expect them to be temporarily.


----------



## strudel07 (Apr 18, 2013)

yeah they are moving from that front little alcove to further  into the store temporarily. like back by the watches. They were actually moving shelves while i was in there. I was panicked when i couldnt find any lip products lol.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Apr 23, 2013)

I will be making a quick stop on thursday since we will be at the panthers game... Will be sure to update on anything new...


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Apr 26, 2013)

ABSOLUTLY NOTHING NEW... I have never walked out of a CCO empty handed until yesterday.


----------



## Anie (May 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone! I'm a new member on Specktra. I'm from Paris, France. But I'm living in London, UK (the things we do for love, lol!). I'm on a vacation in Miami and I'm going to Sawgrass Mills tomorrow. Why? Because it's the nearest place to Miami where I found a CCO! (The things we do for MAC, lololoool). So, hoooopefully I will find some good stuff!  fingers crossed... Will let you all know tomorrow night. I wish you all a good evening & night. Anie


----------



## alexandrapalaci (May 20, 2013)

Anything New?!?!

  	I might be visiting this weekend


----------



## Debbs (May 20, 2013)

alexandrapalaci said:


> Anything New?!?!
> 
> I might be visiting this weekend


  	      Nothing new until Mid June I was told when I called to check earlier today


----------



## alexandrapalaci (May 20, 2013)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Anie (May 23, 2013)

Sorry! I am late! Was so busy enjoying my vacation in Miami lol! I got some stuff, spent too much haha! (Not to mention I went to the MAC Pro store on Lincoln Road twice after that lol! : I got Caliente, Vegas Volt, Full Fuschia and Fresh Moroccan yesterday, and 3 out of the 4 new metallics a week ago) Anyway, @ the CCO in Sawgrass I got : Strange potion, Neo Nebula, Venetian, Cult of Cherry, Send me sailing, Viva glam Gaga I & II (lip glasses) , Knockout, Miss Piggy pink, Night Blooming, Fresh Amour, Potent fig, Shock-A-Holic, Marine bright lotion, and a set of 282SE, 286SE, 187SE and 130SE brushes. You may all have those products already, but I've been buying MAC for the past 4years only so I was VERY happy to find all of these. HOWEVER! The lady (Sandra I think was her name) has NEVER wanted to sell me "Seductive Intent" which I was looking for since the collection was released but got sold out so fast I never got my hands on it  . I tried and tried, asked, begged (lol!), almost cried haha! But she wanted to keep it for herself... :/  :,( ...


----------



## Anie (May 23, 2013)

I almost forgot to mention that I got the Bobbi Brown 20th Anniversary lip palette aswell, could NOT leave it on the shelf!


----------



## Debbs (Jun 10, 2013)

Après Chic mineralized  eye shadows and some holidays sets are now available I was told today


----------



## Serenityy (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm hoping some Archie Girl's stuff make an appearance at our humble CCO sometime soon.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Jun 24, 2013)

Made a quick stop... They are in the same section where they where before... currently behind children's clothing... They have Guacamole, Miss Piggy Pink, Parisian Sky, Royal and another I think...
  	I got Guacamole, Red Dwarf(last 1, They had only received 2), Heart Hangover and seasoned plum(last 1).... Also saw 2 Aerin products hopefully they will be receiving more soon.


----------



## Serenityy (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone stopped by recently?


----------



## pbpink (Aug 9, 2013)

do they have tom ford or chanel? thanks!!


----------



## nana91 (Aug 10, 2013)

pbpink said:


> do they have tom ford or chanel? thanks!!


  No they do not


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 12, 2013)

Are there any Archies Girls here yet


----------



## Debbs (Aug 12, 2013)

Nope,  no AG yet as i was there on Friday


----------



## Anie (Aug 12, 2013)

Debbs said:


> Nope,  no AG yet as i was there on Friday


  Hi Debbs! Did you find any interesting products last friday?  I still can't get over the fact that the Lady did not wanna sell the ONLY Seductive Intent left as she wanted to keep it for herself! I was about to cry lol!!!!


----------



## Debbs (Aug 12, 2013)

I got Tall Dark and Handsome es, brow finisher in clear and Sensous Nude perfume by El. They still have Après Chic es, Daylight MES. Smutty Green and Gilt by Association a lot of those and other things like St Germaine gloss and Flight of Fancy etc.


----------



## Anie (Aug 13, 2013)

Debbs said:


> I got Tall Dark and Handsome es, brow finisher in clear and Sensous Nude perfume by El. They still have Après Chic es, Daylight MES. Smutty Green and Gilt by Association a lot of those and other things like St Germaine gloss and Flight of Fancy etc.


  NICE!!!!


----------



## Debbs (Sep 6, 2013)

Archie's Girls have finally hit this outlet . While I haven't been there myself I hear that you can expect to find Veronica Pearlmatte, Veronica pigments, some nail polishes and about 5 lipsticks ( didn't ask the names), no lipglosses so far but they may still be unpacking goodies. Nice weekend to visit there but I am on the different mission right now! Enjoy. Still looking for some specific older Mac collection items in my lust list thread. PMs are strongly encouraged and welcomed!!!! Check it out  please even if is just to add an idea of another must have great missed out item.:anyone:


----------



## Serenityy (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh wow they finally got the Archie Girls items when I leave back up for school in Tallahassee.  I wonder if they happen to have Daddy's Little Girl lipstick, that would be amazing. If only I didn't live 7 hours away. :sigh:


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Sep 10, 2013)

Went to the CCO last night. They have Veronica Pearlmatte and pigments, no lipsticks though only eyeliners.

  I am looking for Flatter Me. Hopefully they get some.

  They also have about 6/7 prolongwear paint pots.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Oct 11, 2013)

Anything New?!?!?!


----------



## Debbs (Oct 11, 2013)

Not that I heard. I was told to call back in mid October so maybe next wk? Will f/u.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Oct 29, 2013)

Went yesterday and they have nothing new.....

  Same Old Same Old


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Nov 21, 2013)

Anything new?


----------



## Debbs (Dec 3, 2013)

I saw several new items today that were not in before . I can't recall most of the items but I saw Breezy Blush , Magenta and Vino lipliners , Girl About Town and Fantabulos glosses, various foundation , studio fix powders and mineralize skinfinishes , don't remember the numbers , a lot of eyeshadows and assortment of items from prior visits . I kinda recall mostly the things that I got, so bad I know but HTH


----------



## afulton (Dec 7, 2013)

Debbs said:


> I saw several new items today that were not in before . I can't recall most of the items but I saw Breezy Blush , Magenta and Vino lipliners , Girl About Town and Fantabulos glosses, various foundation , studio fix powders and mineralize skinfinishes , don't remember the numbers , a lot of eyeshadows and assortment of items from prior visits . I kinda recall mostly the things that I got, so bad I know but H


  Thanks for the update...I plan on going there tomorrow.


----------



## jchait (Mar 21, 2014)

Went by yesterday and there was not a lot there. They only had 2 regular lippies, I was not happy. I only walked out with a EL powder gelee


----------



## Debbs (Mar 21, 2014)

Jchiat, was it Shimmering Sands you got there?I  found SS at Sawgrass, Heat Wave and Topaz Chameleon  (wearing today) @ Estero CCO and Modern Mercury here on Specktra. Loving this formula


----------



## jchait (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah it was SS. I bought heat wave in Orlando, and I love it I should have gotten more than one smh


----------



## Debbs (Apr 7, 2014)

Checked out the Sawgrass CCO today and surprise surprise they have a few new items just in. Didn't pay really keen attention as I wasn't shopping and still had my recent Estero CCO experience to keep me satisfied for a while. I did notice some Divine Night items like Center of the Universe and Scene to be Seen MSF.They had several Adored MSF and all the MES from Tropical Taboo. Exquisite Ego and the purple MES from DN. They also have DN holiday sets such as brush sets, balms and pigments sets. Dimensional Blue and the large silver EDES from that launch. They had several blushes that were mostly light colors, pale such as Bareness EDB. A couple of Temperature Rising Quads and chromepolish pencils, several mineralized lipsticks, lipglosses and some supreme glosses that reminds me of the penlike ones Victoria Secret had several years ago. They had several other items like wipes, foundations, powders, pigments, lightful lotion and moisterizers etc but the main items I mention stood out a bit more as they were new additions. A lot of Clinique, Smashbox, Bobbi Brown and Estée Lauder items can also be found there.


----------



## afulton (Apr 7, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Checked out the Sawgrass CCO today and surprise surprise they have a few new items just in. Didn't pay really keen attention as I wasn't shopping and still had my recent Estero CCO experience to keep me satisfied for a while. I did notice some Divine Night items like Center of the Universe and Scene to be Seen MSF.They had several Adored MSF and all the MES from Tropical Taboo. Exquisite Ego and the purple MES from DN. They also have DN holiday sets such as brush sets, balms and pigments sets. Dimensional Blue and the large silver EDES from that launch. They had several blushes that were mostly light colors, pale such as Bareness EDB. A couple of Temperature Rising Quads and chromepolish pencils, several mineralized lipsticks, lipglosses and some supreme glosses that reminds me of the penlike ones Victoria Secret had several years ago. They had several other items like wipes, foundations, powders, pigments, lightful lotion and moisterizers etc but the main items I mention stood out a bit more as they were new additions. A lot of Clinique, Smashbox, Bobbi Brown and Estée Lauder items can also be found there.


  It's nice to know they got some new stuff.  I also went to the Estero CCO a couple of weeks ago. I only wish the Sawgrass CCO would up their game.


----------



## Debbs (Apr 7, 2014)

Right? It's like they are complacent and comfy being rated poorly! I was at  Estero twice in the last month. I have gotten to know the ladies at Estero, Mirimar and they are just so awesome. They are familiar with ladies from our area driving there every couple months as the pickings are slim at Sawgrass Mall CCO. Knowing that I am driving from so far also works in my favor, lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 7, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Right? It's like they are complacent and comfy being rated poorly! I was at Estero twice in the last month. I have gotten to know the ladies at Estero, Mirimar and they are just so awesome. They are familiar with ladies from our area driving there every couple months as the pickings are slim at Sawgrass Mall CCO. Knowing that I am driving from so far also works in my favor, lol


  Just how long is that drive from you? I've thought about making a trip out to Estero.


----------



## Debbs (Apr 7, 2014)

Since you are driving from Miami I would estimate like maybe 3 hours. All I would need is for you to get to Ft Lauderdale and the rest is easy.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 7, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Since you are driving from Miami I would estimate like maybe 3 hours. All I would need is for you to get to Ft Lauderdale and the rest is easy.


  Road Trip!!!!!


----------



## jchait (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm trying to hold off on CCOs till after the Osborne collection since I feel like I'll be spending quite a bit in the next few months on the new collex. Especially since they keep pushing everything back


----------



## Debbs (Apr 18, 2014)

Michael Kors Spring and Nail Sets that are currently selling at Macy's are now at the Sawgrass Sunrise CCO. Pretty nailpolishes and lipgloss kits  from MK originally $32 now $25.75 at CCO. Still hoping to stumble on a Amorous Alloy EDES.


----------



## vanessa1996 (Jun 30, 2014)

I called and they told me they have archie's caramel sundae quad, rainy season quad from all about orange, parlor smoke, veronica's blush, archie's pigments, and I some blushes.


----------



## jchait (Jun 30, 2014)

vanessa1996 said:


> I called and they told me they have archie's caramel sundae quad, rainy season quad from all about orange, parlor smoke, veronica's blush, archie's pigments, and I some blushes.


  Last time I went they had most of those things. I was able to pick up Ablaze l/l and Centre of Attention MSF


----------



## Debbs (Aug 4, 2014)

There may be some hope for Sawgrass Mills Mall CCO after all. There is now a new manager there who I met for the first time yesterday evening. She seems to be really enthused and have some new and refreshing ideas. She said that they will be receiving new shipment in a few weeks. I hope she has excellent ordering nice goodies skills!!!. I did notice that there was still Marc Jacobs lipgloss and nail polish sets as well as a few Tom Ford items (moisterizers, fragrances etc). There was a few random items from other brands as well that was not there prior but nothing really interesting. Fingers crossed for better selection and variety in the near future.


----------



## afulton (Aug 4, 2014)

Debbs said:


> There may be some hope for Sawgrass Mills Mall CCO after all. There is now a new manager there who I met for the first time yesterday evening. She seems to be really enthused and have some new and refreshing ideas. She said that they will be receiving new shipment in a few weeks. I hope she has excellent ordering nice goodies skills!!!. I did notice that there was still Marc Jacobs lipgloss and nail polish sets as well as a few Tom Ford items (moisterizers, fragrances etc). There was a few random items from other brands as well that was not there prior but nothing really interesting. Fingers crossed for better selection and variety in the near future.


  O, that's good news!  I swear that CCO is stuck in a time warp.  Unfortunately, I drive 2.5 hours to go to Orlando to visit the two CCO's there.  I can only hope Sawgrass gets better.  I wish they carried Tom Ford cosmetics.  I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Zuskie (Aug 6, 2014)

Is there a CCO website?


----------



## jchait (Aug 10, 2014)

Zuskie said:


> Is there a CCO website?


  Not one that you can purchase from


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 10, 2014)

afulton said:


> O, that's good news!  I swear that CCO is stuck in a time warp.  Unfortunately, I drive 2.5 hours to go to Orlando to visit the two CCO's there.  I can only hope Sawgrass gets better.  I wish they carried Tom Ford cosmetics.  I'll keep my fingers crossed.


  I thought I was the only one that noticed the time warp that CCO seems to be stuck in. Here's to new management and new things in stock.


----------



## jchait (Aug 11, 2014)

they seem to never, ever get anything new? it is so odd!


----------



## Debbs (Aug 11, 2014)

Very, odd!!! Who really have the time, gas, energy to always want to drive 6-8 hours to Estero or Orlando. I can't even sit for long in the beautician's chair  even worse the dryer! And I have some cushion, lol . Hope they get their act together with this new mgr!


----------



## jchait (Aug 11, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Very, odd!!! Who really have the time, gas, energy to always want to drive 6-8 hours to Estero or Orlando. I can't even sit for long in the beautician's chair even worse the dryer! And I have some cushion, lol . Hope they get their act together with this new mgr!


  when are we going to Orlando btw?! lol I start school soon so we gotta go before then!


----------



## Debbs (Aug 11, 2014)

I am free this weekend Sat &Sun. Call first to get a idea of what's there to decide if its worth the long trip  They won't tell you, have to ask for specific items


----------



## jchait (Aug 11, 2014)

Debbs said:


> They won't tell you, have to ask for specific items


  i work both days  poo


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Im new to forum lingo....what does "CP" mean Debbs?


----------



## Debbs (Aug 15, 2014)

Custom Purchase! Price of the item plus all applicable taxes, shipping and handling. Some folks do charge a fee to do CP I recently found out!  Wasn't familiar with that practice but I guess some discretion can be used in each case.


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks so much Debbs! Thats very generous of you to offer members of the forum. Its nice to know there are good people out there willing to help others that dont have access to CCOs!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 15, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> Im new to forum lingo....what does "CP" mean Debbs?


  Just a friendly reminder that all CP's, sales, swaps, etc., need to be done within the Clearance Bin area.


----------



## Debbs (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sorry to respond to what I thought was merely an innocent question. I am not trying to break any rules or engage in any transaction. Sorry to respond to your query darling. Nothing personal however will ignore in the future. Comments and opinions made in my previous sale thread etc that were all recently removed and prompted re-enforcements of CB rules and regulations were not solicited. I am not capable of controlling the opinions of others good or bad only my own (which I will reserve)


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

I was merely asking a question about a particular acronym because I am new to this group and am very unaware of the lingo. I hope that no assumptions were made about our conversation. It would be hard to make the case that I was soliciting any items or that Debbs was advocating the sale of items and/or attempting to sell items in this particular forum.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 15, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> I was merely asking a question about a particular acronym because I am new to this group and am very unaware of the lingo. I hope that no assumptions were made about our conversation. It would be hard to make the case that I was soliciting any items or that Debbs was advocating the sale of items and/or attempting to sell items in this particular forum.


  I did see that.  Again, I was only posting the reminder in order to prevent anyone from violating the rules.  Nothing further.


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Gotcha! Thanks for clarifying. I am new to the site so Im trying my best to learn all the terms/acronyms


----------



## Dawn (Aug 15, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> Gotcha! Thanks for clarifying. I am new to the site so Im trying my best to learn all the terms/acronyms


Here is a post that lists a bunch of them!
  http://www.specktra.net/t/25421/specktra-faq-acronyms-cosmetic-and-bulletin-board-chat
  Hope that helps!


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Aug 23, 2014)

Has anyone gone recently?   It's an hour drive for me and I want to know if there is anything good before I go.  If I go soon I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## jchait (Aug 24, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> If I go soon I'll keep you guys updated.


  I'll try and go within the next few days. Since they "revamped" it, it has sucked imo


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Aug 24, 2014)

jchait said:


> I'll try and go within the next few days. Since they "revamped" it, it has sucked imo


  Ooh they revamped it?


----------



## jchait (Aug 27, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> Ooh they revamped it?


 yes though I doubt you can really call it a revamp. It is tiny. and ugly. liked it much better before


----------



## Shars (Sep 4, 2014)

I visited this CCO back in early August and I do remember seeing quite a few limited edition MAC eyeshadows but nothing recent. The stock of lipsticks was lack lustre. Nothing excited me at ALL! I do remember them having quite a few of the items (brush kits, lip bags etc) from the Divine Night collection but none of the standalone lippies that came out at that time. If you do like Clinique, Bobbi Brown or Estee Lauder, there was quite a good selection of face and skin products. I do remember especially seeing 2 different versions of the BB shimmer bricks and they had a lot of the older Estee Lauder double matte foundations which have been replaced by the new line. Don't remember seeing any Tom Ford cosmetics though. They also had a lot of palettes and Holiday collection stuff for Smashbox. I picked up an illuminating fluid which they don't seem to sell any more but is really lovely. They had loads of perfumes too if that interests anyone. 

  I agree with an earlier post about new management. It seems like there was a new manager and she appears to be no-nonsense and trying to make the branch as efficient as possible. The staff I encountered were really helpful so I have no complaints there. Just a note to anyone looking for this CCO, it's actually inside of Saks Off Fifth. As soon as you enter, it's over to the right in the corner.


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 7, 2014)

jchait said:


> yes though I doubt you can really call it a revamp. It is tiny. and ugly. liked it much better before


  that sucks i haven't been in a few months. i wish ours was better


----------



## Debbs (Sep 8, 2014)

Haven't been too CCO oriented this year as there is not much I missed out on or was really interested in. IMO exciting collections motivates CCO browsing and anticipation.  Maybe the fall and holiday items this year will renew CCO visit interest next year but as of right now I can't think of anything that I am hoping the CCOs will get. Already have the all the  AA items I wanted, Sultana patent polish lip pencils and few other lipglosses like Talk Sexy, Itchy Scratchy. Haven't really seen much brown girl friendly must have blushes etc this year from Mac so far.


----------



## AnitaK (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey everyone...I am travelling later this month and will be in this area. I am wondering if anyone has been to this CCO recently and what stuff they have? Thanks much in advance!


----------



## Shars (Nov 4, 2014)

AnitaK said:


> Hey everyone...I am travelling later this month and will be in this area. I am wondering if anyone has been to this CCO recently and what stuff they have? Thanks much in advance!


  I visited them in early August and it seems as though they had a revamp. I posted a comment further up on my experience. It might be worth it to call ahead and see what they have. I wasn't impressed much by their MAC stuff at the time but the Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, Clinique etc were well represented.


----------



## AnitaK (Nov 5, 2014)

Shars said:


> I visited them in early August and it seems as though they had a revamp. I posted a comment further up on my experience. It might be worth it to call ahead and see what they have. I wasn't impressed much by their MAC stuff at the time but the Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, Clinique etc were well represented.


  Thanks much!


----------



## AnitaK (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey guys.went to the CCO today to see if I could pick up some MAC goodies.I agree it did not have much. There were some items from the divine night collection, 3 eye shadows (guacamole, orange, 1 knight divine, whistle. I also saw that there were a few quads...an archie, and the quads that they have (pink freeze, devilishly dark). Some mineralized eyeshadows, and paint pots. I ended up leaving with the MSF in soft and gentle, backed up my MSF in medium dark ( both with the old packaging), as well as the pigment melon and the viva glam 1 lipstick.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 10, 2015)

Has anyone been here recently? I live a good 45 minutes from this one. Last time I went spur of the moment and it royally sucked. I wish I lived closer to the Orlando one. Sigh. 

  ETA: Not to mention this "mall" is ATROCIOUS. Always so packed, never any parking. I always get anxious from how busy it is-- and I'm not an anxious person at all.


----------



## katiePivarci (Apr 6, 2015)

I was there today they had Tom Ford Eyeshadow quads -Sahara Haze and Levander something. Lots of Bobbi Brown stuff. And those Clinique blushes that are shaped like flowers. From MAC - nail polishes from Last summer Aquatic collection, Beauty Powder from Maleficient collection. Not sure if it's worth the drive...


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 6, 2015)

katiePivarci said:


> I was there today they had Tom Ford Eyeshadow quads -Sahara Haze and Levander something. Lots of Bobbi Brown stuff. And those Clinique blushes that are shaped like flowers. From MAC - nail polishes from Last summer Aquatic collection, Beauty Powder from Maleficient collection. Not sure if it's worth the drive...


  Glad they're starting to get more TF!  When I am home from college, I live about 55ish minutes from there. I once called ahead and asked if they had any TF. The lady said yes. I should have asked what they had! Drove down there and all they had was a nail polish! Next time I'm in town I'll have to stop by. It's such a tiny CCO in such a horribly crowded mall. Sawgrass is not my favorite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks for keeping a look out for us!!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Apr 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Glad they're starting to get more TF!  When I am home from college, I live about 55ish minutes from there. I once called ahead and asked if they had any TF. The lady said yes. I should have asked what they had! Drove down there and all they had was a nail polish! Next time I'm in town I'll have to stop by. It's such a tiny CCO in such a horribly crowded mall. Sawgrass is not my favorite. :haha:   Thanks for keeping a look out for us!!


  The last time I was there someone was driving so fast through the parking lot they almost hit my fiancé who was holding our daughter. If I wasn't in the next row I'm sure I would've grabbed something out of my cart and threw it at them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 9, 2015)

katiePivarci said:


> I was there today they had Tom Ford Eyeshadow quads -Sahara Haze and Levander something. Lots of Bobbi Brown stuff. And those Clinique blushes that are shaped like flowers. From MAC - nail polishes from Last summer Aquatic collection, Beauty Powder from Maleficient collection. Not sure if it's worth the drive...


  I would consider the trip for a Tom Ford Sahara Haze quad. I seriously dislike that place though. Sawgrass is always busy and crowded.


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Apr 11, 2016)

Has anyone been lately? Did they end up closing the one inside saks since they opened the new one?

Hope to be stopping by soon...


----------



## Shars (Apr 11, 2016)

alexandrapalaci said:


> Has anyone been lately? Did they end up closing the one inside saks since they opened the new one?
> 
> Hope to be stopping by soon...



I haven't been there in a while so I'm not sure what the status is but glad to hear they opened a new one!


----------



## katiePivarci (Apr 21, 2016)

The one in saks is still open as well as the new one. The "saks one" is much better - they always have bigger selection of Tom Ford and MAC. Also if you go there they opened Lancome outlet - they had Urban Decay, YSL and Kiels among other brands - they had Naked Smoky there for 20% off couple weeks ago - and I think they will have extra 15%off during moter's day weekend.


----------



## Shars (Apr 22, 2016)

katiePivarci said:


> The one in saks is still open as well as the new one. The "saks one" is much better - they always have bigger selection of Tom Ford and MAC. Also if you go there they opened Lancome outlet - they had Urban Decay, YSL and Kiels among other brands - they had Naked Smoky there for 20% off couple weeks ago - and I think they will have extra 15%off during moter's day weekend.



Nice! Thanks for the update!


----------

